# Ladies who got a bfp using opk's please tell me bd'ing days



## monalisa81

Hi ladies,
So I hear so many different things about which days to BD. Some say everday after a positive OPK, some say leave 1 day off for the sperms to build up.

I have been using CB digi OPK for 4 months but still nothing. I am sure everyone using them would like to know the following.

Ladies who got pregnant using OPKs,
1. Which Cycle Day did you receive your first positive OPK?
2. Which days did you BD?

THANKS :happydance:


----------



## mrsessex

Hi this is different for everyone hunny

My opk's don't go positive until CD17 usually!

Some ladies it's CD8!

So all depends!


----------



## monalisa81

Hi Mrsessex,
I always get positive on CD 11 or 12.But the thing I am wondering is the BD timing after the positive OPK. I wanted to know if the ladies who got a BFP using OPKs BD everyday or every other day after their positive OPK.
Thanks for your reply :flower:


----------



## katiekittykat

If/when I ever get a positive OPK....I will BD on that day, and the next 2 days, have a day off and then BD again (as per SMEP). x


----------



## mrsessex

Ohh ok

Think being honest, I've ditched opk's as of last cycle. Too stressful!

Now we just :sex: whenever .... :haha: 

But for the proper way as above is good... And I would :sex: a week before O and a week after to cover it!

If ya man can!


----------



## monalisa81

Thanks katiekittykat! That plan sounds good.

Mrsessex, you're talking about whole 2 weeks of BD !!:dohh: I don't know what DH would think about it LOL!! 
ditching OPKs would be something I should do too.
Thanks


----------



## MoonMelody

Hi, ladies. I got my BFP a little over a week ago. DH and I have been fortunate enough to only have TTCed for that one cycle after tossing the condoms, but I'll tell you what we did.

Basically, we BDed once a day from the end of AF. We normally BD once a day, so this wasn't a strain for us. I got my positive OPK on CD 13/14 (my cycles are usually 30 days). We continued BDing every day as normal, with the exception of BDing twice the day after I got my positive OPK. 

I tested at 9 dpo (BFN), 10 dpo (BFN), and 12 dpo (BFP!).

Good luck to all of you. :hug:


----------



## MoonMelody

Oh! I forgot to mention that I was temping, as well. I took my temperature every morning, but at slightly inconsistent times (depending on when I woke up). I didn't want to be too crazy vigilant with it for the sake of remaining relaxed. My ovulation date based on temping was only one day off from the positive opk, so it was successful.


----------



## StephBord

I got a BFP last month. Unfortunately, it turned out to be a chemical, but the way we did it was we BD'd 2 days before my positive OPK and then the day of my positive OPK.


----------



## Sweedot

opk's can be deceptive, some months mine are dark positive 12-16 hours before i o, and others i o on my positive opk day, once i o'd before my opk went really dark, so i tend to go by my temp and cm more than the opk, usually if my opk is almost as dark as the control line, i start bding....i aim to bd the 2-3 days before i o, the day of and 2 days after....about 6 days of bding!
This month, was one of those odd months, where i got my positive opk on the day I ovulated and got positive opk's for a day or so after too!
you have to be very vigilant and watching that chart and looking at all the signs for ovulation, relying on opk's can be misleading.


----------



## monalisa81

MoonMelody congrats on your :bfp: I wish u a H&H 9 months.

Stephbord I am sorry for your chemical, :hug: Wish u good luck this cycle 

Sweedot, thanks for your warning. I just found this thread about SMEP. That's interesting too. Good luck to you too!


----------



## MoonMelody

monalisa81 said:


> MoonMelody congrats on your :bfp: I wish u a H&H 9 months.
> 
> Stephbord I am sorry for your chemical, :hug: Wish u good luck this cycle
> 
> Sweedot, thanks for your warning. I just found this thread about SMEP. That's interesting too. Good luck to you too!

Thank you!

OPKs can, indeed, be deceiving. I think temping is much more reliable.


----------



## Sweedot

actually, although expensive, fertility monitors are really good, i think if i get another bfn (8th bfn) this month i will invest.....seems worth it for pinpointing your most fertile days!


----------



## monalisa81

Actually, I ovulate very regularly on CD12 or 13 and feel the ovulation pain. I also temp but thanks to ovulation pain I exactly know my O day before the temp rise. But we need some luck I guess. FX for all 
:dust::dust:


----------



## MoonMelody

monalisa81 said:


> Actually, I ovulate very regularly on CD12 or 13 and feel the ovulation pain. I also temp but thanks to ovulation pain I exactly know my O day before the temp rise. But we need some luck I guess. FX for all
> :dust::dust:

It's wonderful to be so aware and in-tune with your body! I've always been able to sense my ovulation, too. 

Good luck to you! I really think the most that can be done is to have sex as regularly as possible. :happydance:


----------



## monalisa81

Thanks MoonMelody.
I again wish you a Happy & Healthy 9 months.
I will do what you say this cycle. As regular as possible :haha:
Love your pic by the way :thumbup:


----------

